# Carabohemian Malt



## AJH (5/2/19)

Hi, Iam looking to find a substitute for carabohemian malt I have looked at substitute charts but it,s not mentioned I cant find any thing on line has anyone used this malt. I am going to do a Dr Smertos golden ale and it mentioned Carabohemian and I would like to be as close as possible to the real thing .


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/2/19)

Briess crystal 80 https://www.thehopandgrain.com.au/malt-substitution-chart/


----------



## AJH (5/2/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Briess crystal 80 https://www.thehopandgrain.com.au/malt-substitution-chart/


Thanks WE AND L have downloaded the chart


----------



## altone (5/2/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Briess crystal 80 https://www.thehopandgrain.com.au/malt-substitution-chart/



Beat me to it 

And if you can't get Crystal 80 just use about 75% Dark Crystal [90] and 25% light crystal.[40]
Depending on the colour of Crystal you have - might need more or less.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/2/19)

AJH said:


> Thanks WE AND L have downloaded the chart


All part of the service.


----------



## MHB (5/2/19)

Just order Cara Bohemian, my local stocks it and I can guarantee you it has a pretty unique flavour.
First time I tasted it I thought Schwartz beer, full of bready biscuit and dark toffee flavours, very different to most crystal malts of similar colour.
Mark


----------



## AJH (6/2/19)

altone said:


> Beat me to it
> 
> And if you can't get Crystal 80 just use about 75% Dark Crystal [90] and 25% light crystal.[40]
> Depending on the colour of Crystal you have - might need more or less.





MHB said:


> Just order Cara Bohemian, my local stocks it and I can guarantee you it has a pretty unique flavour.
> First time I tasted it I thought Schwartz beer, full of bready biscuit and dark toffee flavours, very different to most crystal malts of similar colour.
> Mark


Thanks altone that sounds good, Thanks for your reply MBH but I recon freight might be a killer +


----------



## altone (6/2/19)

Like @MHB says the Carabohemian does taste different to Crystal but it's a reasonable alternative.
Actually the Dr Smurtos I used to make didn't have Carabohemian, but mainly Pilsner Wheat Munich and some Caramunich iirc


----------



## AJH (6/2/19)

altone said:


> Like @MHB says the Carabohemian does taste different to Crystal but it's a reasonable alternative.
> Actually the Dr Smurtos I used to make didn't have Carabohemian, but mainly Pilsner Wheat Munich and some Caramunich iirc


Thanks altone, it seems there is that many variations I could use any thing and not get it wrong, I have been going over the different recipes on this site I did,nt relies there where so many.


----------

